# Terry Inks Deal



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/15118600.htm

To Terry, signing contract a 'no-brainer'
By DWAIN PRICE
STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER

DALLAS — Jason Terry made it official Tuesday.

After a vacation in the Bahamas with his family, Terry returned to Dallas and signed his six-year, $50 million free-agent contract with the Mavericks. The veteran point guard agreed to the new contract July 1 — the first day that teams could negotiate with players — but was out of town when players could begin signing their deals July 12.

“For me, it’s a no-brainer,” Terry said. “I’m at the prime of my career, so getting a long-term deal now was the No. 1 priority.”

Terry finished last season behind Dirk Nowitzki in scoring with 17.1 points per game. He also averaged a team-high 3.8 assists, 1.25 steals, and shot 47 percent from the field and 41.1 percent from three-point range.

During the playoffs, Terry was even better. He finished the Mavs’ 23-game postseason run by scoring 18.9 points per game, including averaging 20.3 points against Miami in the NBA Finals.

“It means a lot to me — the commitment that the Mavs have shown to me and the support they’ve shown me all year long,” said Terry, who spent five seasons with the Atlanta Hawks. “For me, personally (coming to the Mavs) I knew it was an opportunity to play on a winning team and to finally get to the playoffs where I could showcase my skill level.

“But I also knew this was a chance for me to become a better player all-around. This is truly a blessing.”


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Finally, I was begining to thing we'd get boned


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Great for the mavs. Hope you do good this year


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I was getting kind of worried, because didnt he tell the Jazz he would sign with them, but he never did? Oh well, whatever. Im glad hes coming back though. :banana: 

btw.. POST 400


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> btw.. POST 400


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

btw.. I am just padding my post count. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im glad we didnt have to overpay for Terry. I feel we got him at the right price.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Im glad we didnt have to overpay for Terry. I feel we got him at the right price.


I think he was underpaid actually.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Not really, that is what he should get. Anything more would be all-star numbers and he's not an all-star yet.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

so...what does Terr and Devins; salaries add up to?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

more money than I'll ever make


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> After a vacation in the Bahamas with his family


  I wish I could go to the Bahamas...EVERY YEAR


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Fresh off signing what he said was a six-year, $57 million contract -- not a $50 million contract that had been widely reported -- Terry is excited he'll be in a Mavs uniform through the 2011-12 season.


Does that mean it's a deal starting at around $7.5 million with max increases? (roughly)

That'd put it at around; 7.5/8.3/9/9.9/10.8/11.9


Drag, that puts their salaries at roughly $10 million this upcoming season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Does that mean it's a deal starting at around $7.5 million with max increases? (roughly)
> 
> That'd put it at around; 7.5/8.3/9/9.9/10.8/11.9
> 
> ...



$10M for two guards is not too bad....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Any news on J Ho's contract yet?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think he's taking a smaller version of Wades extension

And on Dirks it's 60 mill for 3 more years correct?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, I was pretty excited when that deal was done. I mean, Terry was one of the key players for the Mavericks. Just imagine what would happen with his absence.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Yeah, I was pretty excited when that deal was done. I mean, Terry was one of the key players for the Mavericks. Just imagine what would happen with his absence.


Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers:


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers:


Why thank you, umm, yeah im new you can tell by how many posts i got -_-, and umm, I'm just gonna stay on the mavs forum cuz well, it's my home :biggrin:


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I heard the actual deal was 6 years for 57 million. Not 50 million. I believe that he got overpaid slightly but is needed if Dallas wants to make another run for a championship.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I heard the actual deal was 6 years for 57 million. Not 50 million. I believe that he got overpaid slightly but is needed if Dallas wants to make another run for a championship.


Indeed Indeed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I heard the actual deal was 6 years for 57 million. Not 50 million. I believe that he got overpaid slightly but is needed if Dallas wants to make another run for a championship.


Lots LOTS of players are overpaid, sure he got overpaid a lil but others teams would have offered him even more.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Spending a little extra for a player who gives us a lot extra isnt too bad..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Spending a little extra for a player who gives us a lot extra isnt too bad..


for sure.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know why it makes a difference personally, it ain't our money, and if Cuban has to pay the luxury tax to make his team better, you bet he's gonna.


----------

